# Avgâ?¢ 8.0



## chauffeur2

*Avg™ 8.0*

Hi All,

Grisoft®, the makers of AVG™ have released AVG™8.0 to their beta testers, which I am one of them.
I thought that I give everyone interested in a 'heads up' about the new version.
Installing is the usual nonentity that Grisoft create, and its virtually painless.
The interface of AVG 8.0 has been revamped from its predecessor AVG 7.5; it looks alot like the 'old Ewido' interface.
That's the good news..now for a bit of 'bad' news unfortunately.
The program unfortunately is taking on characteristics of its competitors, in that it has become very resource hungry, even though there is an option to 'adjust' the CPU/RAM usage during scans.
This still does not get away from the fact that it took 2hours 46minutes to scan 2.2Gb on one of my HDD partitions....this is diabolically slow! (that was using "fast" scan too.)
The 'updates' give false 'readings', because when an update is completed, AVG 8.0 still says that the databases are out of date; even a reboot of the program and/or the computer does not cure this.
That said, Grisoft are definitely trying to produce a better product.
The 'new' additions/enhancements of AVG™ 8.0 are:...


> *CHANGES AND FIXES*
> 
> - Added tray notification window.
> - Added System Tools.
> - Link Scanner (Safe Search a Safe Surf) may be activated/deactivated from AVG GUI.
> - Improvements and fixes in GUI.
> - Information windows are displayed correctly on the top.
> - Overview tab is correctly focused after Update.
> - Fixed problem with saving personal email scanner configuration.
> - Fixed problem with saving configuration of Additional Scan Reports (in Advanced settings - Scans).
> - Fixed problem with blocking of some web pages caused by Web Shield.
> - Fixed problems with AVG Firewall Profile switching.
> - Changes in AVG Firewall default configuration.
> - Information in Scan Results is changed correctly after healing, removing infections.
> - It is not possible to remove already removed infections.
> - Fixed problem with saving Anti-spam settings.
> - Fixed problem with AVG Firewall start up on Windows x64 edition.
> - Files are correctly deleted from Virus Vault after restoring.
> - Added some missing texts.
> - AVG Firewall could be disabled and switched to Emergency mode correctly.
> - Fixed problem with assigning profile to adaptor or network area.
> - Settings of servers for Personal Email Scanner are correctly accepted.
> - Improved Anti-Rootkit detection.
> - Improved Web Shield detection possibilities.
> - Improved detection of some infections.
> - Fixed AVG crashes during scanning.
> - Fixed possible crash during closing AVG application.
> - Update settings are displayed correctly.
> - Tasks scheduled from Advanced Settings are saved correctly.
> - Fixed problem with entering blank password in a dialog during scanning password protected archives.
> - Correct Date of storage is displayed for files moved to Virus Vault.
> - 'Empty Vault' button has been added into Virus Vault.
> - Fixed computer freezing caused by AVG Firewall.
> - Fixed crash during AVG Firewall component reinstallation.
> - Improvements in Update process.
> - Fixed blocked network connection after Update if AVG Firewall installed.
> - Fixed automatic and manual proxy server settings.
> - Fixed applications rules storing in AVG Firewall.
> - Fixed problem with AVG Firewall configuration modification.
> - Information on update process is displayed correctly.
> - Fixed problem with healing files under some conditions.
> - Fixed crash during update process.
> - Fixed crash caused by Personal Email Scanner.
> - Manually set Personal Email Scanner servers work correctly.
> - Fixed problem with sudden AVG Firewall deactivation.
> - Added settings for Potential Unwanted Programs exceptions.
> -It is possible to set ports which are scanned by Web shield.


One can only hope that Grisoft will have these 'hiccups' sorted out before AVG™ 8.0 is released on the open market as the replacement for the trusted and stable AVG™ 7.5 .
They seem to be fairly confident in doing so, as the beta testing period (and Beta License) expires on 1 March.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Glaswegian

*Re: Avg™ 8.0*

Thanks Dave.

Sorry if this is a daft question, but is this for the paid suite or the free version?


----------



## chauffeur2

*Re: Avg™ 8.0*

Grisoft are calling the beta version "The AVG™ Enterprise Edition", so I'm not exactly sure if it will be one or the other when its fully released.

Regards,


----------

